# Pistol Recommendations



## Gigem2012 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking into getting a pistol. I am willing to spend up to $600. Have multiple rifles and shotguns, however, no pistol. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

uh oh.....here we go again. :biggrin: my recommendation? go to a gun range that will allow you to rent handguns. try a few on "for size" and see if you're comfortable holding one in particular. Try it out - rent it, shoot it. Seems everyone has a preference I like ruger and sig saur myself others prefer Glocks, others prefer [fill in the name] have fun and good luck


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

RogerB said:


> uh oh.....here we go again. :biggrin: my recommendation? go to a gun range that will allow you to rent handguns. try a few on "for size" and see if you're comfortable holding one in particular. Try it out - rent it, shoot it. Seems everyone has a preference I like ruger and sig saur myself others prefer Glocks, others prefer [fill in the name] have fun and good luck


What he said----put your hands on them and shoot them, find what feels comfortable, shoots wel, and confidence enough to know how to use in time of need.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Gigem2012 said:


> Looking into getting a pistol. I am willing to spend up to $600. Have multiple rifles and shotguns, however, no pistol. What would you guys recommend?


Not enough info ... what caliber? for carry or home? plastic or steel? But do what Roger said.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

1911 is the only pistol you need. If you don't own a 1911 then you have not owned a pistol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the 1911 is a fine model. Depending on the maker - it's a quality gun too. but that's not the only gun out there. and yes, I have one - among others.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

JohnAkaB said:


> 1911 is the only pistol you need. If you don't own a 1911 then you have not owned a pistol


LOL...Even at IDPA on Monday nites, ask the guys that shoot 1911's what pistol they would grab if SHTF and 90 % say, a Glock ! LOL... And yes...I have a 1911 that I love to shoot !


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

The 1911 is a fine handgun.

If you have an idea you may want to someday carry concealed, the 1911 is not a good choice, usually, except for those dedicated to the platform and to training.

You want a $600 recommendation?

A Glock 19, I suppose.

I like the G19 with the Pearce mag extensions. The extensions add no volume, but they do change the grip dramatically, making it more comfortably held by most folks.

It would look something like this. Not exactly like this. This one cost me a little more than $600. It's very easily carried concealed.

The G19 can be a nice handgun for most folks.

Can you buy 'em right now? I haven't been paying attention.










.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> ask the guys that shoot 1911's what pistol they would grab if SHTF and 90 % say, a Glock ! LOL... And yes...I have a 1911 that I love to shoot


That one of those polls that no one we know has been asked the question because I know I haven't.

Life is too short to own an ugly pistol...I'll stick with my 1911's. 

TH


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Personally, I am a 1911 fan and have never had major problems with any of mine. But if you are juat wanting a pistol to shoot a little and is very easy to use I would just pick up a cheap .375/.38 special. You don't have to worry about magazines, cycling, etc. with a double action revolver you just pull the trigger.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I would buy a ruger heavy target 22 or a browning buckmark as a first pistol

or an old high standard 22 , but that's another story


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I would buy a ruger heavy target 22 or a browning buckmark as a first pistol
> 
> or an old high standard 22 , but that's another story


For plinking it is hard to beat a Ruger target pistol (aka: MK serie for pistol). I have always wanted one and have ended up with two in the last 6 months.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> That one of those polls that no one we know has been asked the question because I know I haven't.
> 
> Life is too short to own an ugly pistol...I'll stick with my 1911's.
> 
> TH


QUIT HATIN'!!!!!LOL



CoastalOutfitters said:


> I would buy a ruger heavy target 22 or a browning buckmark as a first pistol
> 
> or an old high standard 22 , but that's another story





michaelbaranowski said:


> For plinking it is hard to beat a Ruger target pistol (aka: MK serie for pistol). I have always wanted one and have ended up with two in the last 6 months.


2 good suggestions. Get use to the feel and firing before dealing with recoil.
Then, get a GLOCK

Â©


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

two words Top Gun...

John


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Rohm RG 10. 100% of those who comment agree to its reliability. For 600 you could get one for each pocket and still have $ left over for a bullet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

X2]1911 is the only pistol you need. If you don't own a 1911 then you have not owned a pistol[/QUOTE]


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Glock 23 40 cal. My 12 yo daughter shoots it! man up and get you something that if you have to use it, it will do what it was built to do well.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

kanga69 said:


> Glock 23 40 cal. My 12 yo daughter shoots it! man up and get you something that if you have to use it, it will do what it was built to do well.


This ^^^^^

Trouthunter....yes...live is short...that's why I'm not scared , I own 4 Glocks ! LOL


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

my favorite pistol to shoot is my IWI baby eagle .45... smooth, accurate, and has been very reliable.


----------



## Old Ned (Jul 21, 2010)

I own 4 1911s, Kimber, 2 Colts, High Standard. All pretty, love to shoot 'em. Which one would I bet my life on? My GLOCK!!!!


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

GLOCK 19 or 23 !!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

You have a lot of wittling down to do from what pistol you want.

I highly suggest going to a gun show as they will have the most choices all laid out... You can handle each one to find out if its comfortable to your own hand (not the advice of someone else's hand). You won't have to deal with the people at the gun counter pushing you towards a certain model either. Just pick it up.. if you don't immediately like the feel or balance of it, just lay it right back down and move on to the next.

I have a few and I would take my XD 4" service over anything. It always goes bang, eats anything you feed it, and requires little maintenance (I never clean it and it still functions flawlessly).

I find the 1911s to be a little more complicated and needy.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I have a few and I would take my XD 4" service over anything. It always goes bang, eats anything you feed it, and requires little maintenance (I never clean it and it still functions flawlessly).
> 
> I find the 1911s to be a little more complicated and needy.


My vote is with Justin. Have a bunch of handguns including three sexy looking 1911s -- love them, but still think my XD-9 is the one that I will grab in a hurry. Solid gun, shoots well, plenty of rounds, 100% reliable, but a bit chunky!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

son has a springfield XDM 40 cal. Loves it, I'll stick with my sig 229, it never fails. but again, if it were me - I'd go to a gun range that rents guns and try a few on for size and shoot 'em before I made a decision. Besides, that's a fun way to spend a few hours shooting. Could be expensive I guess, but it's a lot better than buying a gun and regretting it later (never have had that problem though)


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My vote goes to Kahr, Glock, or Springfield XD. 
Then from there I would determine your carry method and which one you shoot better.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

This !! :biggrin:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FYI...One can have a Glock modified to feel different in your hand.Here are two examples that reside in my stable.....and my better-halfs. LOL Some say they are ugly.....I say, form and function over looks......I say, life is too short to NOT own at least one ugly gun...LOL


----------

